
How jobs vanish: JD.com's warehouses fulfill 200,000 daily orders with 4 humans - lawrenceyan
https://www.axios.com/china-jd-warehouse-jobs-4-employees-shanghai-d19f5cf1-f35b-4024-8783-2ba79a573405.html
======
partingshots
So when does China implement a Universal Basic Income haha.

